# SAYING GOODBY TO OUR DOG MO



## 50-45-1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Today is a sad day for our family.
This afternoon we took our good and faithful dog Momo to the vet to be euthenized.
Mo was our best flock guardian and i new this daY was coming for the last couple yeaRs when he developed a deep and persistant cough. He was diagnosed with Collapsing Larnyx which my vet tells me is common in Australian Shepherds.
This cough went from "cough" to "cough choke gag" and worsned when the fall colder weather started.
We purchesed Mo when our daughter was almost two. She named him. They we always together when she was a toddler. All thru middle school, she went on hikes with Mo. I would pack her a backpak with snacks and water bottles. She would take her writing pad and draw or write stories. Mostly adventures about the exciting things they saw on there hike.
Mo just naturally took to safeguarding the chickens. He chased down and rescued untold chickens. Man he was fast when younger, and to escape him the fox or coyote would drop the chicken in order to outrun him. Once a redtailed hawk snatched our banty hen Carmelcream and was flying away with her and Momo ran underneith the hawk accrost our field, barking and snarling like crazy. The hawk droped the hen and Mo circled and stood over her until we came and picked her up. She had some puncture wounds but recovered.
In his whole life he only tangled with a porkypine once. Had to pull about 6 quils and never did that again. Never left the farm even though we never tied him up.
There was nothing Mo loved more than going squirell hunting with DH.








Mo has apprenticed 2 pups to take over his duties in preparation for this day.
None repace Mo in our hearts though.
At 14 Mo was hard of hearing, half blind and had some stiff joints.
My daughter who is now 16 demanded to accompany her dog on his final trip to the vet. This supprised me and makes me proud that she is mature enough to go thru this with him.
We Love you Mo!
Rest easy, and know your job was well done.
Good boy!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your lost,rest in peace Mo!


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. The "great dogs" are hard to come by. Hopefully the memories will live on for years to come!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Good dogs are common. Great dogs are rare. Some special dogs will be with you forever, even after they have left this mortal plane. Sorry for you loss.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Sorry for your loss my heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Condolences on the loss of a much loved friend.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Such a sweet tribute OP. I, too, am sorry for your loss of Mo.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Condolences....

We know from the minute we let them into our hearts, that one day they will break them.

The joy we gain by loving them will, in time, once again outweigh the sadness they can bring to our lives.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

A good rememberence for More. Glad her had each of you.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## 50-45-1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.
I cried myself to sleep, woke up with a migraine. 
I know it will get better. I have been through this before. The house just seems empty somehow, like I need to go do something to Make it right again. I know it was the right time for him to stop his suffering, but my chest gets tight and my eyes sting, even when I am at work. 
I posted Mo's story to keep a piece of him alive for as long as this website keep the post here.
Anybody ever looking for an example of the perfect guardian dog, can see a picture of one right here.
God bless you all!


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

He will forever walk beside you. He has taken a piece of you with him but left an even larger part of himself behind. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You are in good company. Just finished making a cedar urn for my wife's 13 year old Sheltie that passed a few weeks ago. She also wakes up in tears and struggles quite a bit in coping.
A good dog is so much more than just a good dog.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. My dogs are getting older, and I am dreading the day.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Its always a hard thing to do, yet a kindness to a faithful companion. DW and I are always with them when they pass, telling them what a good boy or girl they are. I commend your daughter (and the way you raised her). We have 2 more to go and then there will be no further animals, we're at the age where the animals could outlive us.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear about the passing of Momo. You've raised your daughter well, for her to take on the responsibility of seeing her companion out of this world, and into another. I hope you find comfort in your memories.

I write this in tears, with my own old dog at my feet. It won't be long before we are where you are ...


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

CountryMom22,
So sorry for you also. I lost my old GP, because of hips. He was such a fantastic dog. It is always a bad time for me, but your animals will no longer be suffering.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your story. Our fuzzy friends sure do work their way into our hearts, don't they? It sounds like you gave him the perfect doggie life, love the picture! Mo is now pain free and plain free - I bet he's up in doggie heaven chasing squirrels - hugs to you.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I hate to hear about your loss of a loyal loving freind. Try to dwell on the great times you shared.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

RIP Mo, forever in your heart


----------

